# Διαλέξεις on demand: blod.gr



## Costas (Dec 22, 2012)

Ώρα να 'χετε, να χαζεύετε.... Bodosakis Lectures on Demand = Blod


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2012)

Συναφές:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10465-Για-την-Ελλάδα-τώρα!


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2012)

Α, σόρι. Αν νομίζεις, σβήσε το νήμα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2012)

Μπα. Και οι υπενθυμίσεις είναι καλές και οι διαφορετικοί τίτλοι καλό είναι να υπάρχουν.


----------

